# Female Old English Sheepdog Wanted



## audrey597

We have two rescued male OES, just lost our girl in September. Looking for another rescue girl to join our family. Prefer her to be speyed, if not already this will be done asap as we definatley do not want pups. Do not want to buy a puppy, min age 9 months.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Thank you for choosing rescue 

We have a pup who isn't up for homing yet as she is ill but if you keep an eye on her on our forum, you'll be able to see when she is up for adoption 
Message Board - Serendipity Has Landed


----------



## audrey597

OHHHHHHHHHHH :thumbup::thumbup: I cant wait!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeagleOesx

Awww, she looks a right little cutie. OES just melt my heart.

Audrey597 I hope you find what you are looking for.


----------



## audrey597

The SECOND this little girl is well enough to be adopted PLEASE let us know:001_tt1::thumbup::001_tt1:


----------



## luvmydogs

audrey597 said:


> Do not want to buy a puppy, min age 9 months.


Serendipity is just a pup, isn't she?


----------



## audrey597

Yes she is, but she's in rescue and needs a home. I didnt expect to see such a young one in rescue. All I was definate about was that I would not buy a pup from a breeder.


----------



## Allana

Awww she is BEAUTIFUL!! 

Good luck :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound

audrey597 said:


> Yes she is, but she's in rescue and needs a home. I didnt expect to see such a young one in rescue. All I was definate about was that I would not buy a pup from a breeder.


Well done you!

Hope you give her a good home.

I LOVE OES!!!


----------



## luvmydogs

audrey597 said:


> Yes she is, but she's in rescue and needs a home. I didnt expect to see such a young one in rescue. All I was definate about was that I would not buy a pup from a breeder.


Brilliant! :thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133

I'm so glad you managed to find one, and so quickly! I didn't think OES's came up in rescue very often  she is beautiful, and I hope you get her!


----------



## audrey597

We hope so too! Trying not to get too excited just in case we dont but keeping everything crossed XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## audrey597

We are still looking, doesnt anyone know of any young lady sheep needing a home? Our boys miss their sister terribly :sad:


----------



## dexter

audrey597 said:


> We are still looking, doesnt anyone know of any young lady sheep needing a home? Our boys miss their sister terribly :sad:


oh dear i thought you was sorted. Have you tried contacting breeders, sometimes they run a pup on and then decide to let it go?


----------



## archiebaby

audrey597 said:


> We are still looking, doesnt anyone know of any young lady sheep needing a home? Our boys miss their sister terribly :sad:


aw,sorry you are still looking, what happened to the little one you hoped to get?


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Like I said - Serendipity isn't *yet* up for homing as she is currently ill.
xxx


----------



## dottydogs

Many Tears have just listed 2 girl english sheepdogs today - they look beautiful


----------



## audrey597

Just looked at them! Either (or both:wink would be very welcome here. Weather is major problem though, we are 100 miles north of Glasgow and they are a long way away. Also Many Tears want existing dogs to meet the new dog at Many tears and its just not even an option for my dogs to travel to Wales and back as they would hate a journey that long:confused1: Dont know what to do:sad:


----------



## hairydog

They look lovely too, and the 4 Bearded collies, awwwwwwww


----------



## julianne

Have you tried the Scottish OES Rescue ?

Rescue


----------



## audrey597

julianne said:


> Have you tried the Scottish OES Rescue ?
> 
> Rescue


Yes, over a month ago, sent in adoption application, never even got a reply:sad:


----------



## julianne

I would try e-mailing or phoning them to see if they know of any in any of the breed rescues.
I know they don't come up often now but it is worth a try. Also might be worth trying Gill Harwoods if you haven't already done so 

Gill Harwood Old English Sheepdog Rescue and Welfare

Lots of scottish phone numbers on here 

Old English Sheepdog Breed Rescue â¢ The Kennel Club


----------



## dottydogs

Quickly offer to foster one of them - they are both at the main rescue centre not in foster homes yet - fill in the foster form - then they deliver the dog to you to foster when they are on the foster run - then you can always become a failed fosterer


----------



## audrey597

Got all excited, looked at foster application but my boys are'nt neutered


----------



## dottydogs

But Many Tears spay or neuter all their dogs anyway and surely your vet can vouch that you have always spayed your girl dogs in the past - worth a try


----------



## Guest

Great that you are taking on a resuce Audrey.
But out of interest - and this is not only to the OP but to everyone 
When you take on a rescue what fee do you find to be reasonable/or what donation would you make?

I think £150 is a decent donation myself - just wondered what others think


----------



## hairydog

If these oes are in the same condition as the Beardies, and probably are, they wont be going any where for a while, underweight and covered in lice, had no human contact, hope only experienced people get these, because a LOT of patience and tendercare is going to be needed.


----------



## julianne

Poor things. ****** puppy farmers


----------



## audrey597

We have two rescued male OES, just lost our girl in September. Looking for another rescue OES to join our family.


----------



## QQ's mum

audrey597 said:


> We have two rescued male OES, just lost our girl in September. Looking for another rescue girl to join our family. Prefer her to be speyed, if not already this will be done asap as we definatley do not want pups. Do not want to buy a puppy, min age 9 months.


Pls contact me. I am heartbroken to have to rehome my 3 yr old girl. [email protected]


----------



## luvmydogs

QQ's mum said:


> Pls contact me. I am heartbroken to have to rehome my 3 yr old girl. [email protected]


awww couldn't you send the puppy back to the breeder?


----------



## Cleo38

QQ's mum said:


> Pls contact me. I am heartbroken to have to rehome my 3 yr old girl. [email protected]


Why are you rehoming your dog?


----------



## luvmydogs

Cleo38 said:


> Why are you rehoming your dog?


because it hates her new puppy


----------



## QQ's mum

hi, please be the people we are looking for...................................QQ is 3 years old and we rescued her when she was 10 months. she had no manners and could not walk on a lead. (she had been bought as a lovely puppy by a chinese student who was only here for a year and had no idea what she was getting)!!!!!!!!! I had to hire a behaviouist to show me that she could walk like a real dog, though he was a super fit type where i am not! i did not want to give up on her but had our first grandchild soon to be born so she hadto be at least trainable. it took seven weeks before i dare walk her on one lead. over the years of course we all have loved her and she us. she does not like strangers, never has in fact i dont know how i got her out of her first home she was really barking at me but i am not scared and knew she need help..
her problems are many.................. she barks madly at strangers though two dog pshyc have told me there is no aggression there but it still looks scary.
thats the worst thing really as far as a new owner - the reason why i have to let her go is because she has taken a dislike to my 2 year old grandson who stays with me most weeks, she doesnt bite but has started headbutting him and growling (something which she has never done)her face is the same height as a toddler and this is making me a nervous wreck, i cannot put my grandson in danger. 
because of this and because i feel guilty if i shut her out we bought her a puppy friend, but she hates him and has spent the last 4 weeks with a muzzle on. with the puppy and my grandson she has become food and toy aggressive so even though i could easily rehome the puppy with my son QQ is still a threat to my grandchild and for this reason i am pleading with the people on this forum to spread the word. if you are still interested and would like to speak e mail me your phone number . [email protected]
cheers, Sue


----------



## QQ's mum

no. definitely not.. QQ has taken a dislike to my 2 year old grandson.. and as i cant re home him........................................


----------



## Cleo38

QQ's mum said:


> no. definitely not.. QQ has taken a dislike to my 2 year old grandson.. and as i cant re home him........................................


But she has had a lot to cope with if you got a new puppy - alot of dogs react in such a way.

Surely if you are just shutting a dog out the she will continue to deteriorate in her behaviour as she will become frustrated. I'm no expert but alot of dogs seem to suffer with toy & food aggression. Is there no way that you can supervise your grandson but continue to make QQ feel like she is part of the family as it seems (from what you have said) that she may be feeling excluded.


----------



## audrey597

I've been in touch with QQ's Mum today. I'm not going into why on here, but I've recommended the lady rehomes QQ through a specific Old English Sheepdog rescue, such as Gill Harwood OES Rescue. Hope beautifull QQ has a happy future


----------



## audrey597

Please close thread. 
Thank you for all the replies.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Sorry haven't caught up on thread but thought you want to see....
Charlie - 3 year old male English Sheepdog dog for adoption


----------



## cck888

audrey597 said:


> We have two rescued male OES, just lost our girl in September. Looking for another rescue girl to join our family. Prefer her to be speyed, if not already this will be done asap as we definatley do not want pups. Do not want to buy a puppy, min age 9 months.


Audrey
I am probably too late but I have a female OES for rehoming. She is 16mths old and a sweetie. I have had her from a pouppy and am having to move to an unsuitable proprty for her. She is my 4th and it will be a wrench. Sophie has been speyed. She is intelligent, into everything, excitable and lively, needing a caring and loving home where she will be part of the family.
Regards
Chris Knight
Ps I live in the Midlands, please ring if you wpuld like more information: 07974 157134


----------



## Arianrhod

Hi,
I have left a message she doings gorgeous.. Hope I'm not too late!


----------



## audrey597

Arianrhod said:


> Hi,
> I have left a message she doings gorgeous.. Hope I'm not too late!


I hope you are! This message was for me


----------



## Arianrhod

sorry didnt mean to offend...I saw notified of the ad, and as it was posted close thread, thought it wouldnt be a problem : Have you rehomed an OES?


----------



## Shrap

No she hasn't, there's an ad on gumtree.


----------



## Arianrhod

audrey597 said:


> Please close thread.
> Thank you for all the replies.


I thought the above meant that an OES had been found.:confused1:

Theres two OES's on this site

an 8 yr old and her daughter who is 4 yrs old.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2047611

I spoke to the lady owner, tonight about them and my only concern is splitting them up :frown: be so lovely if they could stay together

Mum is £150.00 and daughter £450.00


----------

